# Fairport Harbor



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Had this posted in the Lake Erie forum but didnt get any responces. Thought I would ask here.

Thinking about heading down to Fairport harbor this weekend to check it out, we never hav been down there so we want to take a look around. I was wondering if there is any shore fishing access there? And if there is, what bait/tackle should we be using? Or if anyone has any recomdations? 

Thanks,
RedJada


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, there's a bunch. Do a search here for long wall and short wall, for tactics this time of year and whatnot (I only make the trip there for steelhead in the fall.) The long wall is, well, long... and offers a ton of area to fish -- depending on how mobile you are (typical breakwall terrain.) If you look on a map, its the path leading out to the lighthouse on the east end of Headlands State Park. There's also a flat pier after the lighthouse.

The short wall is a pier opposite the long wall, on the East side of the river, and is easy access -- but will most likely be more crowded due to that. I cant remember exactly how to get there (other than the fact that you can see it from the longwall) as I haven't fished it in years... I stick to the long wall.


Edit: made you a quick map...









Longwall: Pull into the park itself and go as far right (east) as it goes. Park in the easternmost lot (little circle thing on map lol) you'll see a trail in the corner of the field, take that to the wall itself.

Shortwall: The other circle on my map... You'll have to look up how to get there exactly, but once you're there, its unmistakable.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

To get to the short wall, you have to go to Fairport Harbor (well marked from route 2) The access is at the boat launch marina there. To get to the long wall, you go to Headlands State Park and well it isn't too well marked, but you can find it pretty easy if you have a brain.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, havent completly decided if we are going to take our gear or not. If we dont take it, I know we wish we would have when we get there. Never fails


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

headlands is pretty nice i never fished there b4 but when up there swimming a few times. Was just up there 3 weeks ago not many people on the long wall. I walked all the way to the light house. let us know how you do. Next time I go up ill have to take some poles. -Nick-


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ive fished the short wall a lot this year. not to recent however the fishing slow after the big perch spawned. i would go big wall for larger perch. you still can pick up huge sheephead nice rock bass a lot of averaga to small perch and maybe some smallies if your lucky.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Never being to Fairport harbor before. I have a couple questions. I now know where to park for the long wall. I really would like to take some gear with us. How far from parking till you can get access to fishing the long wall? Im interested should I pack light or take all the gear? Three poles, two chairs, large tackle box, small cooler. I dont mind a hike, just would like have a good idea at what were looking at. The idea, is just go check out the area and do a little fishing. We live in Kent so I think we will just shoot down 44. Then probably double back to rt 2 and check out the short wall while were there. Either way, thanks for all your input. I will let you everyone know how/what we did on Sunday.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

its about 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile to the light house maybe a little more. I did go fishing there once last year now that i thought about it we took 4 poles and a tackel bag and a chair. I made it so it cant be to bad i mean i am still young but it wont be that bad.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, it's a pretty darn long walk (and slooow -- sand for a while, then huge breakwall rock jumping)... seems like forever if you go all the way out, but you do hit fishable water real quick (5min maybe), it's just a matter of preference how far you wanna go out... If you have someone with you, I dont think there would be a problem packing the gear you mentioned -- and after all, its better to bring more than you need, than to not bring enough!!


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

I fished both this year Fairport has its days but long wall at headlands seemed to be overran with gobies but when fish do bite they are bigger. Remember minnows are best for the pier, Hit a cat on a crawler but thats all we got on those.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting trip, we headed down 44. Got just south of Punderson, where the curves are. Came around the second or third curve and there was this lady running down the road, then here comes a guy running behind her (we thought, oh great) Then, here comes another guy running wearing a motorcycle helmet. Ok, now were thinking motorcycle crash. We rolled up to the next curve, a tanker truck had just flipped over. So we dealt with this only for a couple minutes until the sheriffs got on seen. Kinda weird, what if we left a couple minutes sooner.... We watched the news last night and I guess the driver was trapped for about 4 1/2 to five hours. Then he was life flighted out. Crazy stuff.

Anyway, we made it to the long wall. You guys weren't kidding about the sand and the rocks but you forgot to mention the Mayfly's We made the trek to the end of the wall, got there just in time to see a ranger handing out some citations. Not sure exactly what for but we over heard something about littering. The only people we seen fishing were out by the lighthouse. Saw one guy pull out two small perch. After that we headed around to the short wall. We drove around the coastal hwy for awhile and seen some interesting stuff. We didnt take our gear though, just wanted to look around.

All in all it was fun. The area is really nice and a lot of things to see.

On the way back, 44 was closed where you would turn to goto Punderson. So we drove around to Washington St. and headed down to check out Ladue. They had the road close at 44 and Washington as well.

Next time, we will take our gear and try some fishing.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

One thing about that area, it sure is beautiful. Used to do a lot of steelhead fishing in the fall....love the terrain. RedJada...consider steelie fishing in the fall. I'd put a dollar to your 50 that you'll be hooked the first time you see one caught. Im not saying you catching it...anyone catching one!!! Awesome sight and powerful fish. Keep that in mind and check the different sites and steelhead section come Sept 1st or there abouts. I know it happened to me and that was just watching others catch them. Took me some time to get my first one, but you'll never forget it...guaranteed!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Snake, been trying for the past two years for the fall steelhead. Haven't hooked onto one yet. One problem, I give up once I loose the feeling in my hands and face. But I will be out there trying again in the fall....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

take some crawdads over by htp marina and throw them out on a float then hold on. you can thank me later. lots of steel there too in the fall. then after u caught and released a bunch of smallies have lunch and a beer at the sunset cafe right there on the water where u were fishing. cant go wrong there. google that area to see where to park. its a no brainer.oh, its over by fairport beach. just east of it off prospect st.. good luck and take pics please!!


----------

